# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Grammatik!

## Bjoern

wei

----------


## Юлия

[quote=Bjoern]wei

----------


## Antono

Auf dieser Seite ist ein Kurs der Universit

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

Auf dieser Seite kannst du deutsche Grammatik finden: http://german.about.com 
Die Seite ist auf englisch, aber es gibt ein paar Foren, die man sein deutsch prakitizieren kann. Ein Forum ist ganz auf deutsch und das anderes ist auf englisch und deutsch. Auf die Foren gibt es auch viele Menschen, die seine Muttersprache deutsch ist.

----------


## Agnessa Ivanovna

Hier sind noch ein paar kleine Fehlerkorrekturen, fuer alle, die ihr Deutsch (noch weiter) perfektionieren wollen: 
"flie

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

ahh. danke sch

----------

